# My Chickens Are GONE!!!



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

My sons & I have been raising chickens for over a year now. We had 10 hens (8 of them laying & 2 we called "teeny-boppers" b/c they were only four months old), two baby chicks about a month old, and two roosters. Last night, as we got home from my father's birthday dinner, I noticed the chickens were not in their coop. As I probed around their run in the dark with my flashlight, I found clusters of feathers here & there. And ALL my chickens were GONE! Every. Single. One. 

I can't tell what got into their run, but it had to have happened sometime during the day while we were gone. And it either slaughtered or chased off EVERY ONE of my ladies & roos!

I am so sad and angry! Since my husband recently left us, I was really relying on our chickens to continue to provide us with healthful & delicious eggs! 

And since we live in deep south Texas, several of them were still laying. Now, I don't know how I'm going to rebuild my lovely flock!

I feel so terribly overwhelmed right now. I can't think past this disaster.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh my. I cannot even express how bad I feel for you right now. Hope you recover from this as soon as possible. Tomorrow morning you should check around to see if any have survived and roosted in a tree.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

I looked in our trees & didn't see anything. Also, looked around in several nooks & crannies, hoping some may have hid during the ordeal. Tomorrow I will check with some neighbors down a couple of lots (my immediate neighbors didn't see or hear anything, but last year a couple of my hens ended up a few doors down for some reason).

But at the moment, I feel so devastated.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. That is a terrible thing to go through. That's a lot of lost birds. If you don't find any bodies you should ask your neighbors if they saw anyone poking around.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh how awful!  I am so sorry this happened to you. Are there any spots where something could have dug underneath to get in the run? Can something reach through the wire or slip through the spaces of the wire? I hope you can find some answers soon and I "really" hope you find some of your feathered kids simply well hid.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I would be freaking out!! How awful!!! I also hope you find some of your girls hidden somewhere. That had to be sooooo traumatizing for you...not to mention how they must have felt! Poor girls! Hope you find out what or who did this to you.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

nj2wv said:


> Sorry for your loss. That is a terrible thing to go through. That's a lot of lost birds. If you don't find any bodies you should ask your neighbors if they saw anyone poking around.


I agree with this. Sounds like fowl play. No pun intended but maybe your recently seperated husband misses the chickens.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Is your coop covered with 1/2" wire fabric?

Is the run covered with 1/2" wire fabric?

Is your run/coop secured?

Were provisions made to prevent anything from digging under the coop and/or run?

ALL ventaltion areas of the coop covered with 1/2" wire fabric?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

ThreeJ said:


> I agree with this. Sounds like fowl play. No pun intended but maybe your recently seperated husband misses the chickens.


fowl play is rite.........

if you were near by i would give you a few of my girls
my coop is over run with chickens at the moment


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you find the culprit.


----------

